# Welcome Aboard the Airfix Dr Who Tardis



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I got a little surprise in the post-christmas mail today...the new Airfix Tardis kit.
I opened it up this afternoon and I have to say I am STUNNED at the quality of this kit.
Here's the box...





As you can see the likeness to David Tennant is fantastic...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The parts are moulded in blue,grey and clear styrene with the figures heads and hands in a soft grey vinyl.
Here's the main Tardis components...they have a very fine woodgrain pattern moulded on...






The roof is a pre-assembled unit which contains a white LED for the flashing light and a sound chip which imitates the Tardis sound. This unit has an integral battery compartment and the light and sound are activated by opening and closing the door.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here are the windows...



These are the other clear parts, most of which form the interior...





Ah yes...the interior...isn't the inside of the Tardis bigger than the outside? I hear you say...well yes but when the door is opened you generally catch a glimpse of the central column...to help replicate this Airfix provide some styrene parts along with a wraparound card insert...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The figures of the Doctor and Martha are largely styrene with the heads and arms in a soft, slightly rubbery vinyl. The detail on the heads has to be seen to be believed...the hair looks like it was separately cast then somehow attatched...there are only the faintest of seams visible which should be easy to remove with 1000 grit paper.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Decals are of the sticker variety as opposed to waterslide, however they look to be actual photo reproductions of the real thing so are excellent.




Here's another shot of the Doctor's head...



The instuction book is one of the best I've seen in any kit...they include full painting instructions by the use of photo's and also tips on blending the colours.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Also included are three fairly good quality brushes, twelve acrylic paints and a tube of cement.
Overall I'm really impressed by this kit,especially as Airfix were dead in the water a little over a year ago.
Obviously the acquisition by Hornby looks to be a good move and judging by the quality here then I can't wait for the upcoming Dalek.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Dr. who?

heh. lovingly crafted kit. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## Louis41 (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks very much miniature sun! I have a kit on order and can't wait for it. Your pictures are excellent, and as a huge Doctor fan, I'm so excited about a quality kit based on the show. Bring on the Dalek kit!


----------



## Louis41 (Aug 8, 2003)

Miniature sun, where did you get your kit from?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy cow, that looks awesome! Where did you order it and how much is it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WoW! That is an impressive model. Figures, lights, and sound!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Oooooh, me want. Me want several. 

How long before folks start doing their own interiors, for earlier Doctors?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I ordered mine from Wonderland Models in Edinburgh for £24.99.Amazon UK also have it.
I'm sure someone like Steve Iverson will be stocking it stateside.


----------

